# Semenaries that offer a non-residential THM (master of theology)?



## thistle93 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi! It is a pain to have to pick up and move for just 1 year of study, which is the length of the average THM program. 
Do you know of any seminaries that offer a non-residential THM program? 

I know Southern Seminary has a THM program where certain concentrations are non-residental but the other half require to be residential.


Thanks! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Dearly Bought (Nov 19, 2013)

You must, must, must check out the ThM program at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary. They offer modular on-site courses for the resident requirements so you don't have to move.


----------



## mhseal (Nov 20, 2013)

Bryan beat me to it. Shoot me a message if you have any PRTS questions.


----------

